# Can Someone Answer My Question? (Trimming Beard)



## michaelulukaiu (Oct 15, 2012)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Hello, I am a new Sikh and am wondering why I see a lot of older Sikh men who obviously trim their beards? Also, is it normal for a Sikh that has not taken Amrit to wear one or more of the 5K's? 

If I have in some way offended someone I apologize. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Can someone answer my question?*

THE MOST IMPORTANT ..."K"  IS *kesh.*..it GROWS naturally and HAS TO BE REMOVED willfully...the other Four "K'..are External that have to be WORN...they dont GROW on you as part of the Body...so a SIKH form Day ONE..has to begin Keeping the *KESH*...as the Bottomline decision to be a SIKH..the rest follows naturally...

2. Secondly KESH being the BEDROCK....keeping the other four k....and NOT having KESH is sort of building a brick wall without mortar and cement....it wont stand for long...

3. many so called sikhs dont practise everything they should..some cut kesh..some trim beards..all a matter of personal choice...just not every student studies long hours in the library..or excels..some do and others dont..personal choice..


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Can someone answer my question?*

That is just a physical giveaway. What is sad is that many Sikhs are not aware of Sikh philosophy itself, which we so thankfully explore in depth here (or try to).

I think the new Indian movie OMG shows reflection of how Sikhi is as a religion.

Dear spiritual brothers and sisters, OMG Oh My God (Starring Paresh Rawal) is a MUST watch.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 15, 2012)

First it was..Bebeh Mein SANT bannuggah....and then this..came....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZuFiXEIcymY

and then its OMG....


----------



## michaelulukaiu (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Can someone answer my question?*

So even for a non Khalsa Sikh, he should grow his Kesh?


Sat Sri Akaal


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 16, 2012)

michaelulukaiu said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Hello, I am a new Sikh and am wondering why I see a lot of older Sikh men who obviously trim their beards? Also, is it normal for a Sikh that has not taken Amrit to wear one or more of the 5K's?
> 
> ...


My take on things. I am one of those that has long hair on his head, but trims his beard (i'm 33 years old). many a time i pondered keeping my beard etc, and maybe taking amrit...but i dont think i was strong enough mentally to do this.

But my love for the spiritual side of sikhi kept on growing...i started to do more seva, and also meditate in the amrit vela hours (early morning) .. bit by bit things start to change..your outlook...bit by bit, i reduced drinking alcohol...but not because i was told to do so, but the love for doing Simran/meditation grew so strong...i was enjoying it immensely, that i didnt want to miss a day of it, and the alcohol would get in the way...and eventually now i dont need it any longer...nor want it.

Even trimming my beard...it's starting to become a chore...the need to do it is becoming less...

so for me the inner change through simran and meditation (seeds) hopefully through Guru's grace is showing itself on the outside in a better form. small steps and developing a deep inner understanding based on actual exeperience is what seems to be working for me.

but this is just my experience...we all develop in many ways.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 16, 2012)

michaelulukaiu said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Hello, I am a new Sikh and am wondering why I see a lot of older Sikh men who obviously trim their beards? Also, is it normal for a Sikh that has not taken Amrit to wear one or more of the 5K's?
> 
> ...



First, forget normal.  None of us is normal.  

About the 5Ks:  Most Sikhs do wear the kara.  In fact, if I wonder if someone is Sikh, that's the first thing I look for.  

I do agree about the importance of keeping kesh.  Many reasons.  First and foremost, Guru told us to.  Keeping it shows respect for our natural form, of course.  And do not overlook the fact that it develops courage to look "different."  Take a look at Baljeet Kaur, all over the Internet right now. I have a few straggly chin hairs that I leave alone.

The kirpan is the most controversial, of course.  Most who carry kirpan are Amritdhari, but not all.  In fact, I always advise anybody thinking about accepting Amrit to live as if they already had for a while, to see if that is really how they choose to live their life.  Keeping all 5Ks is part of that.

In general, the only kakkars that are visible are the kara and the beard (in men).  This means that only you know for sure.  These are external, but have a strong internal effect when consciously and freely worn.

Anyway, welcome to the Panth.   It's a great journey, sometimes rigorous, often fun, always challenging and as joyful as you make it.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2012)

the OUTSIDE is always EASIER.....the INSIDE is like the famous Stables that hercules had to wash....easier said than done...and Gurbani declares it true....even Kings sages and emperors and so called DEVTAS like Inder Brahma etc FAILED MISERABLY to conquer their INSIDE...so those who say that they are SIKH INSIDE but cant stop trimming a beard that keeps MOCKING THEM Back by growing each time they sleep at night...are outright LIARS. The Kaam the Krodh, the Lust the Greed the Pride etc take much more strength to fight than the Gilette G7 running down ones cheek...Get real friends...SIKHI is WALLON NIKKI khandeh dee dhaar tikhi..finer than Hair and sharper than Sword Blade..so LIVE the REAL SIKHI...its PERSONAL to each one...icecreammunda


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 17, 2012)

> About the 5Ks:  Most Sikhs do wear the kara.  In fact, if I wonder if someone is Sikh, that's the first thing I look for.



I have to confess to not wearing a kara, I feel all 5 K's should be complete, otherwise it is purely ornamental, imho


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 17, 2012)

harry haller said:


> I have to confess to not wearing a kara, I feel all 5 K's should be complete, otherwise it is purely ornamental, imho


One of the things I really like about Sikhi is that there is much room for individual thought and interpretation.  I'm big on the gradual approach, especially for new Sikhs, and, in fact most (not all) Sikhs do wear the kara.  I see your point and, if it's true for you, it's true for you.  That truthful living thing, you know.  I'm sure that if/when you are ready for all five, it will be a time of celebration and you will be the very embodiment of the Sikh roop.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Oct 17, 2012)

harry haller said:


> _I have to confess to not wearing a kara_, I feel all 5 K's should be complete, otherwise _it is purely ornamental_, imho


Harry veer ji the not wearing of "Kara" is lame mundahug.  Many perhaps died for just wearing Kara if it identified them as Sikhs, say during 1984.  We need to show our color to even the smallest degree simply as a way of some respect for all those who saved the path from destruction so that one day someone else will have the opportunity to pick up the trail so blazed.

sarbans daniya ve - Gurdas Mann - YouTube

You will see all levels of non-ornamental hearts in the following.  Many there as their hearts bring them out in spite of incompleteness many just wearing a Kara only.  In the end, the heart needs to be bigger than the five K's so keep building the heart.  Let the K's be part of your body one at a time if you so choose mundahug

Gurdas Mann - uchadar babe nanak da.flv - YouTube

Regards.


----------



## Luckysingh (Oct 17, 2012)

That's a good point that I never actually thought about.
How else does a mona differentiate from a hindu when the hindu mob is knocking on the door looking for sikhs.
As you mention, many monai sikhs were killed and slaughtered for wearing their kara's.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 17, 2012)

I just read something that absolutely astonished me.  Muslims are allowed to lie and say they are not Muslims in order to save their life.  I do not know if this is accurate or not.  I do know that Sikhs do not lie about being Sikhs in order to say their life.

Interesting that the monas didn't ditch their karas in Delhi.  Shows the kind of courage we need.


----------



## Luckysingh (Oct 17, 2012)

During those awful times of oppression when the tyrant moghuls were at large in the period of the gurus.- The same kind of mobs would invade homes and buildings questioning who was hindu. 
Some hindus would lie to save themselves claiming to be muslims !!
This was also one of the reasons why Guru Gobind Singh ji decorated and made his sikh stand out from the crowd. It made it crystal clear that he was not a muslim and neither a hindu.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Oct 17, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> During those awful times of oppression when the tyrant moghuls were at large in the period of the gurus.- The same kind of mobs would invade homes and buildings questioning who was hindu.
> Some hindus would lie to save themselves claiming to be muslims !!
> This was also one of the reasons why Guru Gobind Singh ji decorated and made his sikh stand out from the crowd. It made it crystal clear that he was not a muslim and neither a hindu.



It also made it clear that Sikhs aren't cowards.


----------



## chazSingh (Oct 19, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> the OUTSIDE is always EASIER.....the INSIDE is like the famous Stables that hercules had to wash....easier said than done...and Gurbani declares it true....even Kings sages and emperors and so called DEVTAS like Inder Brahma etc FAILED MISERABLY to conquer their INSIDE...so those who say that they are SIKH INSIDE but cant stop trimming a beard that keeps MOCKING THEM Back by growing each time they sleep at night...are outright LIARS. The Kaam the Krodh, the Lust the Greed the Pride etc take much more strength to fight than the Gilette G7 running down ones cheek...Get real friends...SIKHI is WALLON NIKKI khandeh dee dhaar tikhi..finer than Hair and sharper than Sword Blade..so LIVE the REAL SIKHI...its PERSONAL to each one...icecreammunda


 
This is true,

the inner journey is difficult...but going through the inner journey step by step highlights ones weaknesses...
the weaknesses that one must work on may appear in dreams, the thoughts/images that flash through the mind during simran that entice you...or the weaknesses manifest in your life in life situations making you come face to face with your hidden anger, desires, ego etc...

Ir's tough...just like raising your children, developing skills for a job, just living through stress/strains of an up and down life.
but as in life you have assistance and for the inner journey we have outside assistance SGGS Ji, and you have the inner shabad.

We can all do it


----------

